# Regulador de luz para tubo fluorescente.



## Pitagorin (Sep 5, 2008)

Me gustaria realizar un regulador de luminusidad (dimmer) para tubos fluorescentes.

He probado reguladores con triac, no se obtiene una regulación fina, aparte no enciende de forma progresiva sino que lo hace a saltos, tambien con balastros de 12 voltios regulando la tensión de entrada,y cambiando la frecuencia de conmutación.

 A ver si me podeis hechar una manita.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

El problema es que la iluminacion de los fluerescentes ni es continua ni intensa, es un destello. Lo que hacemos es controlar esos destellos para que no combustan el gas y que a la par den luz, y ademas los repetimos tan rapido que engañan al ojo. Si quieres variar la intensidad solo te queda mermar la incandescencia del gas o realentizar el parpadeo. Por tanto, o consigues cansancio visual a saco o provocas que el tubo medio encienda por los laterales a color anaranjado (como si estubiera fundida). Conclusion, es electronicamente imposible "domar" ese componente, aunque bueno, quizas a base de campos electromagneticos (sin llegar a usar los bornes de la lampara) podrias provocar su incandescencia y por tanto esta seria homogénea y regulable, suerte que son cilindricos los tubos wink:


----------



## Pitagorin (Sep 7, 2008)

Gracias por tu respuesta Hemp.

 Comercialmente hay unas reactancias electronicas, estas permiten regular la intensidad de luz de tubos fluorescentes, dependiendo de una tensión continua externa, pero no encuentro esquemas ni información.

Seguire investigando.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Pitagorin dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu respuesta Hemp.
> 
> Comercialmente hay unas reactancias electronicas, estas permiten regular la intensidad de luz de tubos fluorescentes, dependiendo de una tensión continua externa, pero no encuentro esquemas ni información.
> 
> Seguire investigando.



Me podrias pasar la pagina o algo? Tengo tubos y la idea de regularlos ya se me paso por la cabeza, pero si existe algo comercial mereceria la pena probarlo. Aunque no termino de imaginar como funciona.


----------



## Pitagorin (Sep 8, 2008)

Hay muchas paginas en la red, mira esta que hay varios enlaces:

http://www.voltimum.es/fullSearch.j...egular-una+fluorescente+electronica+regulable

Este lo monte, el inconveniente es que no tiene un ajuste digamos fino, sobre todo a la hora de encenderlo desde 0.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/dimmer-lampara.htm

Con bombillas de bajo consumo fluorescentes es posible conseguir algo, esa reactancia electrónica se puede llevar a un fluorescente, el problema es que el oscilador que lleva para elevar la tensión, varia su frecuencia cuando la tensión de entrada baja, con ello empiezan los parpadeos. Una solución es bajar la capacidad del electrolitico de entrada, el inconveniente es que no se consigue toda la luminusidad.

Sigo investigando, si encuentras algo puedo montarlo y experimentar con ello.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2010)

Vi lámparas de bajo consumo que vienen con control de brillo . . .  habría que destripar alguna y ver como lo hacen


----------



## flipiu (Abr 2, 2010)

Buscais algo asi no?

http://www.lacasadelasmascotas.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=AQUAM


----------



## ququerg (Ene 28, 2012)

hola a todos , este post es de hace tiempo , pero buscando , un dimer con pic , ellegado hasta aqui.
y como e visto el post abierto pues comento .

EXISTEN EN EL MERCADO BALASTROS ELECTRONICOS REGULABLES QUE REGULAN PERFECTAMENTE EL FLUJO LUMINOSO DE UN TUBO ,SIN PARPADEOS.

varias marcas los tienen osrram , philis , y alguno mas , son caros , unos 50€ y su instalcion es bien sencilla, su funcionamiento interno ,ni idea , pero si os digo que , no se controla la regulacion directamente  por control de fase m si  no mediante un bus de dos hilos que varia 
de 1 a 10 v  con  un potenciometro   , el balastro esta siempre alimentado , y controlas luminosidad y encendido mediante el bus . lo e visto montado y  funciona perfectamente.
sin parpadeos , ni nada 


un saludo


----------

